# adult female help



## MantisMart (Oct 1, 2020)

*Hey all!*

Lately I have been second guessing myself on how often to feed adult females.

I have a mantis in which is becoming incredibly weak because she is ooth bound. I don’t know what I did wrong, so I decided to make a list of questions that I have been second guessing myself on.


How often should I feed fertile females. Im not sure if they can become ooth bound or not, but I also have been told they need alot of food for making eggs.




My female is an infertile 3 months old Chinese mantis, and is ooth bound. I kept her at around 75 degrees, fed her a big mealworm every 4th day when she was close to laying. I kept it decently humid as well. Im not sure what I did wrong here, but please let me know.




I have another female that’s the same species and age and also hasn’t laid yet. Although she is acting just fine and is pretty fat. She looks like she will lay an infertile ooth soon. Is it normal for them to take this long? Or am I doing something wrong.



Thanks to everyone who took the time to read this.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 1, 2020)

I don't see much of an issue with this, maybe it's just her time.


----------



## MantisMart (Oct 2, 2020)

She hasn't laid an ooth yet


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Oct 2, 2020)

I don't know why then. In my experience a lot of females get ooth bound


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 2, 2020)

I've had my fair share of girls get eggbound for no apperant reason. I don't think feeding has a ton to do with it

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 3, 2020)

Overfeeding contributes. I find best success if I feed small bits every day. And water daily.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 25, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I don't know why then. In my experience a lot of females get ooth bound


Same here. Esmeralda is eggbound. She doesn't eat much too.


----------

